# Fog lights install help



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I just typed Gen II Fog in the search bar and got a lot of hits.

This is one of them

*fog light are in the cruze premier!

*There are no How-To:'s yet. You can be the first

[h=1]How-To: Write a Tutorial[/h]


----------



## BBSoup32 (Mar 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> I just typed Gen II Fog in the search bar and got a lot of hits.
> 
> This is one of them
> 
> ...


Yeah I found a few just show casing having them put in but nothing actually showing an install. My biggest concern/question is where to draw the power and where/how do I get the switch inside the car??


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BBSoup32 said:


> Yeah I found a few just show casing having them put in but nothing actually showing an install. My biggest concern/question is where to draw the power and where/how do I get the switch inside the car??


I would think you could use an Add-a-Fuse or connect to the power outlet fuse for power. I went as far as adding an aux fuse block as I had a number of accessories to add. As for routing, on the auto Gen I's there is a plug where the clutch linkage goes that can be drilled and grommet-ed to allow a passage for wires. I would think the Gen II's are similar.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

I’m not sure about the spyder, but the winjet kit I ordered had came with a wiring harness. The wiring harness will have a 12v source that goes on the positive terminal by your fuse block under-hood. Then you route the wiring towards the front, hiding your wiring. I ran, and zip tied, the harness across the front stabilizer bar to make it to the other side(there is another harness already ran through there). 

As far as switch wiring, I just ran my switch wire into the passenger fender, and came into the cab of the car through the door wiring grommet. That is how I got it inside the car. Hide all your wiring, and it will look great and be unnoticeable. 

For my switched 12v, I used an add-a-fuse on the instrument cluster fuse, in the fuse block beneath the center display. I grounded on the frame for the center console.

My girlfriend has the car at work right now, but tomorrow I can have some pics of everything. And a better explanation.

Do not forget to order the windshield washer reservoir for a Cruze with fog lights. Otherwise, you will not be able to install the bulb on the drivers side. There is a huge difference between the two tanks as far as clearance. That is held on by four bolts.


----------



## BBSoup32 (Mar 28, 2019)

Ncfutrell said:


> I’m not sure about the spyder, but the winjet kit I ordered had came with a wiring harness. The wiring harness will have a 12v source that goes on the positive terminal by your fuse block under-hood. Then you route the wiring towards the front, hiding your wiring. I ran, and zip tied, the harness across the front stabilizer bar to make it to the other side(there is another harness already ran through there).
> 
> As far as switch wiring, I just ran my switch wire into the passenger fender, and came into the cab of the car through the door wiring grommet. That is how I got it inside the car. Hide all your wiring, and it will look great and be unnoticeable.
> 
> ...


These are the ones I bought: https://ebay.us/kL9emY

Any pictures would be greatly appreciated. I'm still not fully understanding how you ran the wires into the car through the passenger fender well? 
Also - Did you have to remove the front bumper to install? 


So essentially the harness will have a 12v supply that goes to the + l terminal under the hood, then run the switch into the cabin and use add a fuse too the instrument cluster fuse? Doing this, what type of function do you have with the dogs? Can you turn them on and off whenever? And where did you mount the switch? 

Thanks again!


----------



## BBSoup32 (Mar 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> BBSoup32 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I found a few just show casing having them put in but nothing actually showing an install. My biggest concern/question is where to draw the power and where/how do I get the switch inside the car??
> ...


Hey man - I got my kit today and for the life of me I can't figure out where/how does the bulb housing mount? I've attached some pictures.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BBSoup32 said:


> Hey man - I got my kit today and for the life of me I can't figure out where/how does the bulb housing mount? I've attached some pictures.


Looking at one of the pictures from the link you provided, you should be able to assemble it.









And as for the wiring route, look for the trans cable bushing/grommet under the hood and also under the dash. I cannot find the corresponding diagram, but here are both the auto and manual exploded diagrams. Both are item #4.


----------



## BBSoup32 (Mar 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> BBSoup32 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey man - I got my kit today and for the life of me I can't figure out where/how does the bulb housing mount? I've attached some pictures.
> ...


Yeah I thought so too, however there's no way to attach it. I think the picture is just showing it next to each other. 
I opened up the blank insert on the car and this is what it looks like. I'm assuming the lens mounts on this somehow? Maybe the frame snaps into the opening on the backside??


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

The fog light snaps in from behind your bumper. Kind of hard to get it to snap completely in. And about the pics to my wiring, I haven’t seen my girlfriend too much this week because of work, but I’m still trying.


----------



## BBSoup32 (Mar 28, 2019)

Ncfutrell said:


> The fog light snaps in from behind your bumper. Kind of hard to get it to snap completely in. And about the pics to my wiring, I haven’t seen my girlfriend too much this week because of work, but I’m still trying.


Okay that's what it looked like, but I wasn't sure. Me and a buddy are getting together this week/weekend to pull the bumper off and put the lights in. I climbed under the car and saw the tabs where the lights snap into but I wasn't 100% that's how they were installed.


----------

